# Protect your mod from condensation / leaking into the 510 pin



## Waine (5/4/18)

The biggest reason for mod failure is leaking or condensation forming at the base of the atty. The juice gets into the board of the mod and it malfunctions. I have lost many mods like this. I use paper o-rings to prevent this. It's not pretty, but super effective.

Take a paper plate. Use your glass to draw circles on a paper plate. 

Cut out each individual ring then punch a hole in the centre. I have a single punch, but a duel punch works too.


The white side of the paper plate is non absorbent. So use the brown side to face the top and the white side to be placed on the bottom.

After a days vaping, you will be surprised how wet the paper o-ring gets.

I hope this tip can help a fellow vaper who struggles with moisture in the 510 hole.



















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6 | Informative 2 | Creative 2


----------



## vicTor (5/4/18)

Waine said:


> The biggest reason for mod failure is leaking or condensation forming at the base of the atty. The juice gets into the board of the mod and it malfunctions. I have lost many mods like this. I use paper o-rings to prevent this. It's not pretty, but super effective.
> 
> Take a paper plate. Use your glass to draw circles on a paper plate.
> 
> ...



nice post @Waine 

I think you mentioned elsewhere also using some kind of material for this fix, would you reckon the paper is better ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/4/18)

You could also strip the mod and conformal coat the board. I have done all my mods and no failures so far.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (5/4/18)

I'm more worried about scratches than juice leaking....
I use clear soft plastic 22 and 24mm savers I got from a vapeshop overseas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (6/4/18)

Check out the mod/atty protectors at @Vapers Corner .. Been using them for a while and they work great to protect the mod from scratches.. A few mods like the G-Priv don't recognize the atty when I use this, I don't know why, but other than the few exceptions they are great.. There are so many of these basic accessories available, I wish our local vendors would start stocking them!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

You could also use a beauty ring to protect.
All of these I got from @akhalz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (6/4/18)

Gazzacpt said:


> You could also strip the mod and conformal coat the board. I have done all my mods and no failures so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


What is conformal? Some type of silicone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> What is conformal? Some type of silicone?


It's used in the electronics industry. Comes in a can for commercial use. You spray it on and it dries to a plastic like film to protect components from moisture and joints from corrosion.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (7/4/18)

Gazzacpt said:


> It's used in the electronics industry. Comes in a can for commercial use. You spray it on and it dries to a plastic like film to protect components from moisture and joints from corrosion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I assume places like communica would stock this?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/18)

veecee said:


> I assume places like communica would stock this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yup. It's got expensive though.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/18)

Waine said:


> The biggest reason for mod failure is leaking or condensation forming at the base of the atty. The juice gets into the board of the mod and it malfunctions. I have lost many mods like this. I use paper o-rings to prevent this. It's not pretty, but super effective.
> 
> Take a paper plate. Use your glass to draw circles on a paper plate.
> 
> ...


I've have been doing this for a while and it works.i on the other hand I use softer paper like paper towels so when there a leak or when filling goes wrong then it soaks up faster and use 4-layers.it also fills the space between tank and mod for a snug fit





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/18)

Christos said:


> You could also use a beauty ring to protect.
> All of these I got from @akhalz
> View attachment 128201


Thats cool but it doesn't soak up juice.I have tried it the juice still sits under the atty and leaks when full unless you put a paper gasket in cohorts with it then it confines and soaks up.
Damn we're clever

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/4/18)

Awesome post! Thanks for the idea, I needed to do this for my mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

